# Sharp Netwalker Z1: Mini-Netbook with Ubuntu



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"With the PC-Z1 Netwalker Sharp presents a first mini-netbook based on ARM chips. The device runs with a 5" touchscreen and comes pre-installed with Ubuntu 9.04"
http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Sharp-Netwalker-Z1-Mini-Netbook-with-Ubuntu


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, that's a little too small for me. Might as well just use a smart phone!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Interesting concept, but I'm not sure I could ever bring myself to purchase a Sharp product. I've had consistent bad luck with anything they make, from air conditioners to microwaves to photocopiers, any Sharp product I've encountered seems to have consistent reliability issues. 

This may not be the case for all of their products, I may have just had bad luck with them. It does leave a sour taste in the mouth, though.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't think I have had a Sharp anything. Ever. Not even knives


----------

